# Free Oil Changes for the First Year?



## roguester (May 11, 2009)

That's what the salesperson said after I bought the 2009 Rogue SLAWD. IS this a manufacturer freebie, a dealer freebie, or a lie? Still have 1.5 months before going for my first oil change and am expecting it to be free. Don;t want any surprises. Anyone know the truth?:waving:


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's probably legit!
At our dealership, we offer free lifetime oil changes on ANY new or used car we sell to a customer and it doesn't have to be Nissan either!


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

It's a dealer thing, and mine doesn't do it. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

I bought a oil change package for $400 and get 4 oil changes a year when I bought my 06 Pathfinder, new. 

This deal is good till I don't own the SUV anymore. So far, got 12 changes for $400 so that makes it $33/change.


----------



## Teddy 57 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Free is not always free*

In most cases, a dealership that offers free oil changes for life will do so as long as you do their recomended servicing with them. That means doing your transmission servicing, radiator etc. Not necessarily when you want to do them but when they say it is recommended.


----------

